# I HATE foxes.



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Three foxes went into my sisters garden this morning, she had put the two buns out at in their run at 6am, she was in the house with her dog neither heard a thing until the next door neighbour came round and said she'd seen a fox carrying one of her buns out of the garden.

They got into the run and took both her buns and had ripped one of them apart basically in the garden as well as pooing everywhere at the same time. I went straight round, it was horrible, she's in a real state, we found what all parts of dotty but titch (originally my nethie) is missing, there was a small amount of his fur and shes clinging to the thought he may have got away but theres no way he could have, the patch of fur makes it clear they had him too.

Only a few weeks ago there was a big dog fox stalking our friends cairn terrier, her husband had to run out with a gun to scare it off. Its got into her chickens run in the middle of the day and killed them too, she managed to save one which the fox tried to grab out of her arms!!!!! They are sooo bloody evil.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rainbow-bridge/54886-titch-dotty.html


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the buns the foxes got!


----------



## Ty-bo (Jun 27, 2009)

Poor things and your poor sis too. I didnt realise foxes were so bold, especially to try and snatch a chicken like that too.
There are foxes in the fields behind us as Ty rolls in their poo but I dont know if they come to the cottages-we do have rats though and they are horrible too


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG thats horrible!

Your poor sister.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm really sorry about your sisters rabbits but foxes are not "evil". Animals do not know how to be evil. The do what the need to do to survive. It's so sad what happened to your sisters pets but please remember many farmers would consider rabbits more of a nuisance than foxes. 

Every animal has it's place in the world but sadly sometimes they colide and people like your sister end up being heartbroken.

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> I'm really sorry about your sisters rabbits but foxes are not "evil". Animals do not know how to be evil. The do what the need to do to survive. It's so sad what happened to your sisters pets but please remember many farmers would consider rabbits more of a nuisance than foxes.
> 
> Every animal has it's place in the world but sadly sometimes they colide and people like your sister end up being heartbroken.
> 
> I'm very sorry for your loss


Rubbish farmer's and hunter's alike have nothing agaist pet rabbit's


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your sisters buns! That must be awful to see them go that way. Even though my rabbits live indoors I still have nightmares about them being outside in a run and foxes getting at them


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Rubbish farmer's and hunter's alike have nothing agaist pet rabbit's


Except the rebel rabbits who go and graffiti all over their tractors.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

TabbyRoad said:


> I'm really sorry about your sisters rabbits but foxes are not "evil". Animals do not know how to be evil. The do what the need to do to survive. It's so sad what happened to your sisters pets but please remember many farmers would consider rabbits more of a nuisance than foxes.
> 
> Every animal has it's place in the world but sadly sometimes they colide and people like your sister end up being heartbroken.
> 
> I'm very sorry for your loss


Yeh thanks just want i want to hear  this is not a fox debate, they are horrible ruthless killers in MY opinion, ive seen the destruction after they have killed 50 odd chickens and even worse just maul others and not even kill them properly before they take one bird and leave.

Like someone said these are pet rabbits in the middle of town in daylight protected by a run and 6ft garden fencing!! These foxes have no fear and we are being over run by them. But thats my opinion on a thread ive posted after a traumatic day clearing up bits of my sisters rabbits from the lawn.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOh how sad to hear..


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

As much as i love foxes id be devestated if that had happened to any of my pets. Im so sorry for the loss of the bunnies.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

crofty said:


> they are horrible ruthless killers in MY opinion, ive seen the destruction after they have killed 50 odd chickens and even worse just maul others and not even kill them properly before they take one bird and leave.
> 
> Like someone said these are pet rabbits in the middle of town in daylight protected by a run and 6ft garden fencing!! These foxes have no fear and we are being over run by them. But thats my opinion on a thread ive posted after a traumatic day clearing up bits of my sisters rabbits from the lawn.


I won't debate this here as it's not appropriate but the above is a load of rubbish. If you want a fox debate then I'll be happy to contribute but not here.

As I said, I'm sorry for your sisters loss, very sorry.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I am so sorry  I despise foxes too, 3 years ago they got my cat. They ripped his head off and left his body (for later we assume)


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> Except the rebel rabbits who go and graffiti all over their tractors.


 Don't understand we're talking real rabbit's here! not Alice in wonder land



TabbyRoad said:


> I won't debate this here as it's not appropriate but the above is a load of rubbish. If you want a fox debate then I'll be happy to contribute but not here.
> 
> As I said, I'm sorry for your sisters loss, very sorry.


What as op said that's rubbish?


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

TabbyRoad said:


> I won't debate this here as it's not appropriate but the above is a load of rubbish. If you want a fox debate then I'll be happy to contribute but not here.
> 
> As I said, I'm sorry for your sisters loss, very sorry.


 Thanks but its not rubbish at all  this is a thread i started to vent over the horror ive seen yet again today. I do not want a debate with you, everyone has there own opinions on this i respect yours but do wish to have it shoved in my face on a day like today. You want to set up a seperate thread thats fine but im not getting drawn into a debate that on this forum always ends up personal.

Thankyou for your sympathy though.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Im so sorry to hear this Crofty. How awful for your sister and for you! t must be heart breaking. Its one of my biggest fears especially when Im going to be away for 2 weeks!

Run free little bunnies and binky for ever eating the freshest greens and grass any bun could ever wish for and bever fear the foxes again!

So sorry Crofty a Big hug to you and your sis!

xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh this is so sad i have to barracade my guniea pigs in at night as i always worry just in case we have foxes around touch wood had no problems so far. But they are well known for getting in to bunny hutches etc its so upsetting for the owners how awful to have to deal will the loss of your bunny then have to clear up after it to.


----------



## Tink82 (Mar 22, 2009)

That must have been awful, I am sorry :crying:

I had a nightmare about this the night before last, made me feel sick. My friend was telling me how this happened to her rabbit when she was little. It was this point I decided Pepsi was to be a house rabbit

As for Mr Fox, he just shouldn't be in the town. There is not much food for them, just bins and pets. They are very bold. I was walking to work one morning and one was on the pavement, I thought he would run off but I had to stop about 2meters from him as he just didn't budge, we sat watchinng each other for a while before he turned and walked away. He would walk up and down the fire escape to our offices


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh that is sad, we have a fox that comes into our garden ,, but i belive she is young, i have wittnesses her and my cat have a spat then feed from the same bowl, I did used to feed her but i stopped because she was messing in the garden and the children got it over them ,, and i am sorry she may be a beautiful creature but my kids are far more preciouse, 

But that is so terrible, what is she going to do,


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

what a horrible thing to happen, so vicious and upsetting, was the run pegged down? I imagine some areas are over run with foxes I hope u manage to get rid of them


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

nasty thing to happen.foxes killed my chickens and ducks ripped them to bits and left them my mastiff killed fox.i will and have shot them on sight.people say you should make your places sucure my stock has a right to run free.foxes are murdering vermin.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

I am soooo sad to hear this Crofty. I lost my first Belgian Hare in this way when I was 13, the fox ripped the wire off his hutch door and we found nothing but tufts... :crying:

I have heard that urban foxes are getting very wise to the fact that people do go out to work and leave pet rabbits & guineas in runs. No idea what anyone can do, would it help if there was wire on the bottom of the run as well?

RIP little ones.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

MerlinsMum said:


> I am soooo sad to hear this Crofty. I lost my first Belgian Hare in this way when I was 13, the fox ripped the wire off his hutch door and we found nothing but tufts... :crying:
> 
> I have heard that urban foxes are getting very wise to the fact that people do go out to work and leave pet rabbits & guineas in runs. No idea what anyone can do, would it help if there was wire on the bottom of the run as well?
> 
> RIP little ones.


a gun solves the problem or a big dog


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

Awww im so sorry to hear this, hope you n ur sis will be ok xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

mindymoo said:


> Awww im so sorry to hear this, hope you n ur sis will be ok xx


be carefull foxy will come back


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> a gun solves the problem or a big dog


Boardie terrier's do the deed round here


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Boardie terrier's do the deed round here


good little strong dogs


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

borderer said:


> good little strong dogs


Have to say i've help a few people out with oh's jack


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

Badger's Mum said:


> Have to say i've help a few people out with oh's jack


jacks are very good love them


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

I love your Jacks Bordie..I dont have a clue what my girl would do


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> I love your Jacks Bordie..I dont have a clue what my girl would do


she would do the bis its in there blood


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Aww so sorry to hear whats happened, i can totally sypmpathise as when i woke one morning to 30 bodies in the garden the vet said it was a fox, some were mauled but still alive 

i was told fox would come back so i sat up all night in the rain waiting, it was only the next day i found the harness the terrier had been wearing then we realised the guineas had all been crushed, no teeth marks and we found out it was deiberate 

although mine wasnt a fox i can totally sympathise with finding your pets body in the garden, love and hugs to your sister xxx


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

borderer said:


> nasty thing to happen.foxes killed my chickens and ducks ripped them to bits and left them my mastiff killed fox.i will and have shot them on sight.people say you should make your places sucure my stock has a right to run free.foxes are murdering vermin.


It is absolutley awful what happened  but your quote saying that your stock has a right to run free....dont you think the fox does too???

I dont like the fact this crap happens either but it is just nature happening, look at what cats do to mice and birds, but noone calls them murdering vermin 

Mother nature put them all here for a reason


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

mindymoo said:


> look at what cats do to mice and birds, but noone calls them murdering vermin


 Some do.... Chris Packham, for one! (went off him when he came out as a cat hater).


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. I think since hunting was banned (dont want to start a fox hunting arguement!) these foxes are becoming bolder because there is nothing to keep them cautious anymore. They also seem to be going round in small packs now, we've seen several groups of adult foxes, the three that took my sisters rabbits were big. he dog fox was huge, our cairn terriers are brilliant ratters etc but theres no way id ever send them even to chase one of these foxes off, that fox at our friends house inteded to go for her cairn 

We saw 2 dog foxes 3 weeks ago at my parents having a fight, they went into the field with our stallion and didnt care, ive never seen anything like it.

Fortunately I have never seen a fox where i currently live but I am now scared to put my buns out in their run, they do have the whole garage and i think im just going to have to wait until i get home and then let them free range, its winter time that its the problem because they dont have the evenings light.

Rosies run was a heavy wooden run, they just ripped through the 'fox proof' wire. I move my run round the garden so couldnt put wire underneath. Rosies still very upset, she has a cairn puppy and is now worried to have her running round the garden on her own with a gang of foxes around like that.


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

crofty said:


> Thanks everyone for your lovely comments. I think since hunting was banned (dont want to start a fox hunting arguement!) these foxes are becoming bolder because there is nothing to keep them cautious anymore. They also seem to be going round in small packs now, we've seen several groups of adult foxes, the three that took my sisters rabbits were big. he dog fox was huge, our cairn terriers are brilliant ratters etc but theres no way id ever send them even to chase one of these foxes off, that fox at our friends house inteded to go for her cairn
> 
> We saw 2 dog foxes 3 weeks ago at my parents having a fight, they went into the field with our stallion and didnt care, ive never seen anything like it.
> 
> ...


Let's hope the pup doesn't get mange.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

the words poison and gun come to mind 
hope ur sisters ok


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

mindymoo said:


> It is absolutley awful what happened  but your quote saying that your stock has a right to run free....dont you think the fox does too???
> 
> I dont like the fact this crap happens either but it is just nature happening, look at what cats do to mice and birds, but noone calls them murdering vermin
> 
> Mother nature put them all here for a reason


I have to agree with you on this actually, i have a rabbit and would be devastated if a fox had hold of him. And also there are foxes by me that really upset my cat in the nights!!! She howls through the window at them. It scares the life out of me.

But in all that the foxes are trying to survive in this world, and it is all mother nature just like when a cat gets a mouse or bird, i don't hear anybody saying they would shoot the cat for killing those poor victims. :cursing:


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

I think some of your opinions are shocking, isnt this a forum for people who love animals??? Yet I have read how you want to *poison, shoot, set dogs on foxes??*

Foxes are just doing what they to, to survive...they have to eat, they have to feed their young, there are steps we can take to make sure our animals are safe, and we can blame the foxes if our steps arent enough 

To the person who started this thread this is not aimed at you I understand you needed to vent and I would probably need to do the same, again so sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

MindyMoo excuse my dry sense of humor, I would never shoot or poison anything as I'm sure very few on the forum would do


----------



## daisyboo (May 19, 2009)

i didnt realise fox's could get through wire or hutches  thats really bad. personally if i had animals and a fox came and killed them i wouldnt think twice about shooting it.

i think its the fact that they will for example kill a dozen chickens but not eat them (or only eat 1), they arent only killing them for food they do it for fun.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

When i thought a fox had got my animals i have to say i hated them to but i agree that foxes only do whats natural, the reason we have them so close to our homes now is because we have built on every bit of land, where exactly is the wildlife supposed to live? there is no where for them to go even in the country they are on farmers land so we caused this problem and now this is the consequence.

I dont believe animals kill for fun either, its just instinct they just go into a frenzy but i dont believe they sit and think about it first, 'oh im going to go in there and kill everything because its fun' they would probably intend to come back for the others at some point, remember animals dont think like humans which is why so many domestic pets have problems, animals cant analyze.

i dont agree with blood sports, i used to be an animal rights protester i believe if soemthing really has to be killed it should be quick and painless.

Did you say the fox actually jumped over a fence? i thought mine would be safe as i now have 6 ft fences, didnt think a fox could get over that??


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> When i thought a fox had got my animals i have to say i hated them to but i agree that foxes only do whats natural, the reason we have them so close to our homes now is because we have built on every bit of land, where exactly is the wildlife supposed to live? there is no where for them to go even in the country they are on farmers land so we caused this problem and now this is the consequence.
> 
> I dont believe animals kill for fun either, its just instinct they just go into a frenzy but i dont believe they sit and think about it first, 'oh im going to go in there and kill everything because its fun' they would probably intend to come back for the others at some point, remember animals dont think like humans which is why so many domestic pets have problems, animals cant analyze.
> 
> ...


Hate to tell you but yes they can climb


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

you wont stop mr foxy if he wants them he will get them


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

If you use thin metal bars as apposed to mesh you rabbits will be a lot safer!!! Mesh is too flimsy and is easily pulled away from wood anyway.its not that hard to fox proof your runs really. I had foxes who frequented our last house and iv even left the rabbits out all night a few times and our foxes never even tried to get at them, obviously there was better and easier food to get elseware. they did help themselves to a few burried pets but that never really bothered me.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> If you use thin metal bars as apposed to mesh you rabbits will be a lot safer!!! Mesh is too flimsy and is easily pulled away from wood anyway.its not that hard to fox proof your runs really. I had foxes who frequented our last house and iv even left the rabbits out all night a few times and our foxes never even tried to get at them, obviously there was better and easier food to get elseware. they did help themselves to a few burried pets but that never really bothered me.


They get through 'fox proof' metal mesh. Ive known people apply double whelded fox proof wire and they still got through. Its really not easy at all. If you have a run you move round the garden they can flip them too or dig under. My buns are in the garage but i do put them out in the run, not when im not there though after this week.

And yep they climbed over a 6ft fence, rosies neighbour witnessed it, thats how urban foxes get around.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

the gun will stop them forever


----------



## mindymoo (Jul 5, 2009)

borderer said:


> the gun will stop them forever


Harsh 

Humans are like locusts take every scrap of land and leave none for the animals and then complain when they try to take back a wee bit for themselves ut:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

mindymoo said:


> Harsh
> 
> Humans are like locusts take every scrap of land and leave none for the animals and then complain when they try to take back a wee bit for themselves ut:


humans keep animals and foxy killes them for fun so dont complain get more for mr foxy he wont take a little bit he will kill all before him he is like a greedy locust you kill locust to save crops you kill foxy to save you #r animals


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

First off i am very sorry for your sisters loss  and the poor bunnies  i can't even imagine seeing that.

However, i can't bring it upon myself to hate any living animal! The foxes are only trying to survive. 

For the people who want foxes killed just for surviving..............how do you feel about killing Lions/tigers etc?????
When the humans move onto big cat territory with their livestock the big cats have been known to kill the cows/goats/sheep. They are simply trying to survive, livestock (and pets when it comes to foxes) is an easy meal. They need not use precious energy reserves. 

Foxes deserve their place in our world like everything else!

Anyway, i truly am sorry Crofty for your sisters loss.

R.I.P Bunnies. Run free.....xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> First off i am very sorry for your sisters loss  and the poor bunnies  i can't even imagine seeing that.
> 
> However, i can't bring it upon myself to hate any living animal! The foxes are only trying to survive.
> 
> ...


we dont have big cats lions and tigers wish we did they could eat foxeshmy:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

borderer said:


> we dont have big cats lions and tigers wish we did they could eat foxeshmy:


I know that  i was just saying in general! You think foxes should be shot for killing/eating our animals do you think the same of big cats??

We do not have foxes over here!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I know that  i was just saying in general! You think foxes should be shot for killing/eating our animals do you think the same of big cats??
> 
> We do not have foxes over here!


Then you don't know the extent of the damage they do, not just to crops/livestock but in towns 

Not meaning it in a funny way but foxes can be pure evil. I don't agree with hunting them for sport or anything like that but I do not like them whatsoever.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I know that  i was just saying in general! You think foxes should be shot for killing/eating our animals do you think the same of big cats??
> 
> We do not have foxes over here!


foxy killed all my chicken and ducks my mastif killed fox.i dont think of big cats we dont have them if we did then i would think about them


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> Then you don't know the extent of the damage they do, not just to crops/livestock but in towns
> 
> Not meaning it in a funny way but foxes can be pure evil. I don't agree with hunting them for sport or anything like that but I do not like them whatsoever.


I understand that. But would you honestly be pleased of foxes were wiped out entirely? 
People said the same about wolves except they also said they were man killers but all other things were the same and they were extinct from the UK in the 1700's


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

borderer said:


> foxy killed all my chicken and ducks my mastif killed fox.i dont think of big cats we dont have them if we did then i would think about them


I used it because its happening in other places in the world. I for one would be extremely sad to see yet another animal extinct.................


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I understand that. But would you honestly be pleased of foxes were wiped out entirely?
> People said the same about wolves except they also said they were man killers but all other things were the same and they were extinct from the UK in the 1700's


I'm not suggesting that either. I don't know what the solution is. Every animal kills to survive but foxes take it above and beyond.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I understand that. But would you honestly be pleased of foxes were wiped out entirely?
> People said the same about wolves except they also said they were man killers but all other things were the same and they were extinct from the UK in the 1700's


YES........................................


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

This thread is disgusting.

Animals lovers? I don't think so.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> This thread is disgusting.
> 
> Animals lovers? I don't think so.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> This thread is disgusting.
> 
> Animals lovers? I don't think so.


i loved the 40 animals foxy killed:cursing:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

I knew this thread would end up like this! ....I work with foxes saving them, treating them, then releasing them back into the wild imo they are amazing animals!
BUT..i can see and i can understand WHY others see foxes how they do..its part of life we all feel differently about different things...
They are a pain in the bum to say the least..they kill peoples pets!  they cause so much trouble..AND they dont kill just for food they kill for the sake of it!!!

this is from a fox lover!


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

borderer said:


> i loved the 40 animals foxy killed:cursing:


It's perfectly natural to be upset about the dead rabbits but to think a fox kills for pleasure is ridiculous. Without the fox the wild rabbit population would get out of control and in no time talk of culling the rabbit population would come about just like it did when myxomatosis was introduced which killed thousands of pet rabbits.

The responsibility is on the rabbit owner to make sure their rabbits are safe.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> AND they dont kill just for food they kill for the sake of it!!!


Can you prove that please.

If you do I will withdraw and apologise for any comment I have made about foxes not killing for pleasure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> *It's perfectly natural to be upset about the dead rabbits but to think a fox kills for pleasure is ridiculous.*


Foxes do kill for pleasure..its not ridiculous at all.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> I knew this thread would end up like this! ....I work with foxes saving them, treating them, then releasing them back into the wild imo they are amazing animals!
> BUT..i can see and i can understand WHY others see foxes how they do..its part of life we all feel differently about different things...
> They are a pain in the bum to say the least..they kill peoples pets!  they cause so much trouble..AND they dont kill just for food they kill for the sake of it!!!
> 
> this is from a fox lover!


I like foxes. I admire that there are people out there that do care for them. I also understand that they do kill peoples pets. But in reality its food and survival to them.

I avoided posting on this thread (for this reason!) for a while but once i saw that people wanted them dead i had to post!!

Is there any proof and back up that they kill 'for the sake of it'?? I have always believed animals (except humans!!!) kill for survival and food and that they don't kill for pleasure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> I like foxes. I admire that there are people out there that do care for them. I also understand that they do kill peoples pets. But in reality its food and survival to them.
> 
> I avoided posting on this thread (for this reason!) for a while but once i saw that people wanted them dead i had to post!!
> 
> Is there any proof and back up that they kill 'for the sake of it'?? I have always believed animals (except humans!!!) kill for survival and food and that they don't kill for pleasure.


If they were killing for food then surely they would take the food instead off killing 6+ chickens and leaving them there..We had two foxes escape at work..they killed a whole pond of ducks between them only one was missing!  There rest just ripped to bits.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

TabbyRoad said:


> Can you prove that please.
> 
> If you do I will withdraw and apologise for any comment I have made about foxes not killing for pleasure.


Sorry i have just posted the same! I was still typing when you posted!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I know they kill excessively to keep the rest for later when food isn't as abundant but it doesn't mean I have to like it.

This is such a sensitive topic. I don't like foxes but neither do I want them hunted and killed.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> If they were killing for food then surely they would take the food instead off killing 6+ chickens and leaving them there..We had two foxes escape at work..they killed a whole pond of ducks between them only one was missing!


Maybe not............chickens have been known to try to stick up for themselves and there kind. Therefore if the fox went to kill one and the others 'attacked' then the fox will use his/her defence to stop the attack. Unfortunately the poor chickens end up worse off.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> If they were killing for food then surely they would take the food instead off killing 6+ chickens and leaving them there..We had two foxes escape at work..they killed a whole pond of ducks between them only one was missing!  There rest just ripped to bits.


I'd say that foxes have 'blood lust' too :yesnod:


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

DevilDogz said:


> Foxes do kill for pleasure..its not ridiculous at all.


You said you kow they kill for pleasure. To make a statement like that I assume there's proof somewhere that you've read.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Maybe not............chickens have been known to try to stick up for themselves and there kind. Therefore if the fox went to kill one and the others 'attacked' then the fox will use his/her defence to stop the attack. Unfortunately the poor chickens end up worse off.


I dont think a fox would be put off by a few chickens attacking it!  there very strong animals in mind and body.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> You said you kow they kill for pleasure. To make a statement like that I assume there's proof somewhere that you've read.


Proof because i have seen it myself...not because i have read it..its not proof to me if i have only read it..
Have any of you got proof that they only kill for food!?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Foxes are wild animals they are born to be wild. Yes we dont like it and who can blame us, but to kill them is also wrong!! 

As my previous post says, cats hunt as well and nobody gets a shot gun or poison and kills a lovely fluffy domestic pussy cat!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

My cat whisky who was mauled by them, my neighbour saw it happen. A gang of 4 foxes onto one poor cat! If that's not blood lust and killing for fun I don't know what is, especially as they left his body and took his head!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

kath123 said:


> Foxes are wild animals they are born to be wild. Yes we dont like it and who can blame us, but to kill them is also wrong!!
> 
> As my previous post says, cats hunt as well and nobody gets a shot gun or poison and kills a lovely fluffy domestic pussy cat!!


I think the difference with cats are they generally don't go after pets/livestock etc.

But as you say it's hard to say one thing about foxes and say another thing about other animals :yesnod:


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

Well I'm removing myself from this thread because it's slithered its way into the area of asinine 

The notion of gangs of rogue foxes roaming our streets killing for fun has put a smile on my face though. Thanks for that.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I think the difference with cats are they generally don't go after pets/livestock etc.
> 
> But as you say it's hard to say one thing about foxes and say another thing about other animals :yesnod:


But cats do kill baby chicks/ducklings! The reason they won't normally take an adult is beacuse they are bigger!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> Well I'm removing myself from this thread because it's slithered its way into the area of asinine
> 
> The notion of gangs of rogue foxes roaming our streets killing for fun has put a smile on my face though. Thanks for that.


Do you take pleasure in being an arse to others or what? All I've seen in posts from you are snidey remarks and putting people down!

I guess you're the type who thinks their opinion is the be all and end all


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2009)

Im talking from my personal experinence like i said i LOVE foxes..i WORK with foxes..i dont want them dead..I just stated what I had seen...



TabbyRoad said:


> Well I'm removing myself from this thread because it's slithered its way into the area of asinine
> 
> The notion of gangs of rogue foxes roaming our streets killing for fun has put a smile on my face though. Thanks for that.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> But cats do kill baby chicks/ducklings! The reason they won't normally take an adult is beacuse they are bigger!


I didn't know that  
Probably through my own ignorance though, I'm in an urban area where duck is in the supermarket, usually frozen 

Well the only other thing I can say is that we see cats as pets


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

sequeena said:


> I didn't know that
> Probably through my own ignorance though, I'm in an urban area where duck is in the supermarket, usually frozen
> 
> Well the only other thing I can say is that we see cats as pets


It does happen regulary 

I completely understand that we think of cats of pets. But humans have made them domesticated.


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Do you take pleasure in being an arse to others or what? All I've seen in posts from you are snidey remarks and putting people down!
> 
> I guess you're the type who thinks their opinion is the be all and end all


If you can point me to the section in the terms of registration where it says I need to agree with everyone please do. I must have missed that one.

I don't tolerate ignorance. If you want to be Mary Poppins then knock yourself out.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> If you can point me to the section in the terms of registration where it says I need to agree with everyone please do. I must have missed that one.
> 
> I don't tolerate ignorance. If you want to be Mary Poppins then knock yourself out.




If you didn't notice no-one agrees with everyone all the time on here. I think the past few nights have shown that!

I don't like arrogance but what can you do 

And this whole Mary Poppins thing...It's called trying to be respectful of everyone's opinions which can be really hard to do at times!


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

sequeena said:


> If you didn't notice no-one agrees with everyone all the time on here. I think the past few nights have shown that!
> 
> I don't like arrogance but what can you do
> 
> And this whole Mary Poppins thing...It's called trying to be respectful of everyone's opinions which can be really hard to do at times!


I have never and will never respect the opinion of anyone who thinks a certain animal has more right to live than another just because the consider them evil for doing what nature intended.

My dog was savaged by a pitbull mix. At the time did I want to kill the dog? Yes. "Motherly" instincts will always kick in. Do I hate the dog? Not at all. Do I hate all PB's and PB mixes? Not for a second. I can understand the dog was doing what he thought was right, partly because of neglect on the owners part and partly because (as I now know) is a genetic trait in PB's to be dog aggressive.

I have personal experience of what I could have deemed an "evil" dog hurting an animal I love, just like the original poster but I know the dog didn't attack mine because he wanted to hurt me or do it for the fun of it. It's instinct. I don't understand it but I know it exists.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

TabbyRoad said:


> I have never and will never respect the opinion of anyone who thinks a certain animal has more right to live than another just because the consider them evil for doing what nature intended.
> 
> My dog was savaged by a pitbull mix. At the time did I want to kill the dog? Yes. "Motherly" instincts will always kick in. Do I hate the dog? Not at all. Do I hate all PB's and PB mixes? Not for a second. I can understand the dog was doing what he thought was right, partly because of neglect on the owners part and partly because (as I now know) is a genetic trait in PB's to be dog aggressive.
> 
> I have personal experience of what I could have deemed an "evil" dog hurting an animal I love, just like the original poster but I know the dog didn't attack mine because he wanted to hurt me or do it for the fun of it. It's instinct. I don't understand it but I know it exists.


If you're referring to borderer and crofty then yes, I agree with you up to a point.

They have the right to be angry over what foxes have done to their livestock/pets. Do I agree with bordie wanting to kill them all? No, I certainly don't and never will. I choose to not rise to it though as I have a lot of respect for him and according to the rules we're 'not allowed to argue' 

I am sorry for what happened to your dog though. What happened to the pitbull in the end?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Jeeze.... foxes climb???? im worried now, would barb wire help?

I think the most blood thirsty creatures on this planet are humans and they know exactly what they are doing when they kill, rape and torture/mutilate each other and animals and some do it for the fun.

My ferrets killed my rabbit, yes i was devastated and i blamed myself but did i hate my ferrets? NO they were only doing what nature intended and no they didnt eat the rabbit so did they do it for fun? 

My cats often catch mice, they dont eat them as they have food down all the time, is it fun for the cats? or is it nature? As natural to them as it is to us to go to work, have a wash eat dinner etc its just part of life to them i hardly think they can be called evil for it.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> I like foxes. I admire that there are people out there that do care for them. I also understand that they do kill peoples pets. But in reality its food and survival to them.
> 
> I avoided posting on this thread (for this reason!) for a while but once i saw that people wanted them dead i had to post!!
> 
> Is there any proof and back up that they kill 'for the sake of it'?? I have always believed animals (except humans!!!) kill for survival and food and that they don't kill for pleasure.


primates, whales, dolphins and cats kill fo fun too, unfortuanatly kiling for fun happens in a lot of species that are "intelligent". Must make me completly thick me thinks. there is some scientific reports that have looked into wether these animals kill for fun or out of curiosity, after all we used to kill things just to examine them more closely. I also seem to think that foxes have a similar prey drive to cats, ie chase anything smaller then you that moves!!!


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Jeeze.... foxes climb???? im worried now, would barb wire help?
> 
> I think the most blood thirsty creatures on this planet are humans and they know exactly what they are doing when they kill, rape and torture/mutilate each other and animals and some do it for the fun.
> 
> ...


6ft is a mere step for a fox  
They can clear it no problem.
I have barbed wire like this:

http://inuvikphil.files.wordpress.com/2008/05/b-barbed-wire-fence.jpg
(3 lines) at the end of my garden along the fence. They still use it as a cut through and the barbed wire doesn't seem to hurt them.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

*Right STOP THIS NOW!!!!!!

For christs sake this was a thread for me to vent after seeing yet another horrific fox attack, I do not like them, fox lovers i understand why you love them but im a country girl ive lived with them and their destruction for my whole life and trust me they will never die out and you will never change my mind. 

I do not like the thought of any animal dying trust me and to be honest if i found an injured fox i would take it to a wildlife centre. BUT I live in the real world and as humans we've done so much damage and upset nature its not that simple to simply let it be, foxes can not be allowed to overun us and the other wildlife that they wipe out.

Now I am not going to be attacked for my opinion or be told i do not love animals, people on here need to have a little respect for others beliefs instead of inforcing theirs and flinging personal insults.

Moderators feel free to close this thread now.... yet another one.*


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

Pampered pets said:


> Jeeze.... foxes climb???? im worried now, would barb wire help?
> 
> I think the most blood thirsty creatures on this planet are humans and they know exactly what they are doing when they kill, rape and torture/mutilate each other and animals and some do it for the fun.
> 
> ...





crofty said:


> Right STOP THIS NOW!!!!!!
> 
> For christs sake this was a thread for me to vent after seeing yet another horrific fox attack, I do not like them, fox lovers i understand why you love them but im a country girl ive lived with them and their destruction for my whole life and trust me they will never die out and you will never change my mind.
> 
> ...


Well said Crofty


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Poor little things

My cousin had the same. She let her bunnies run around the garden. Next thing she see a fox jump over the fench with one and she could hear it squraling. She said it was the worst noise ever and will haunt her for life


----------



## TabbyRoad (Aug 9, 2009)

sequeena said:


> I am sorry for what happened to your dog though. What happened to the pitbull in the end?


Oh he's as happy as Larry being "walked" by his owner who probably weights about 20lbs less than him with his incorrectly fitting mesh muzzle even in the hot weather 

Breaks my heart.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> 6ft is a mere step for a fox
> They can clear it no problem.
> I have barbed wire like this:
> 
> ...


Oh dear  I thought my garden was safe, i will maybe try and add a bit more height and some barb wire.

ill ask around to see if they are common in this area.


----------



## VampiricLust (Mar 3, 2008)

Pampered pets said:


> Oh dear  I thought my garden was safe, i will maybe try and add a bit more height and some barb wire.
> 
> ill ask around to see if they are common in this area.


Unfortunately, most pet owners find out they have a resident family of foxes when they find bodies/remainders of their beloved pets


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

VampiricLust said:


> Unfortunately, most pet owners find out they have a resident family of foxes when they find bodies/remainders of their beloved pets


This is what happened with us though we knew foxes were in the area. We thought they stayed on the sand dunes but obviously not


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

oh my god, i have 6 rabbits and cannot imagine a fox just running up the garden with 1 of my babies in its mouth!! we do a lot each night to try and prevent any foxes gettin old of any of my rabbits. we try and block the cage with evrything we have on back garden, i suppose all we can do is try and make it as safe as possible because this does and will keep happening, its awful!!

i didnt realise until i was told that a fox can actually get into a locked cage to be honest :blushing: they must have some strength behind them, although they dont look like they do to me! i cant imagine how scared the rabbits must be!!

i understand that foxes do need to eat, but why do they have to take our loved ones when they are so many wild ones running about


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

xkeeleyx said:


> oh my god, i have 6 rabbits and cannot imagine a fox just running up the garden with 1 of my babies in its mouth!! we do a lot each night to try and prevent any foxes gettin old of any of my rabbits. we try and block the cage with evrything we have on back garden, i suppose all we can do is try and make it as safe as possible because this does and will keep happening, its awful!!
> 
> i didnt realise until i was told that a fox can actually get into a locked cage to be honest :blushing: they must have some strength behind them, although they dont look like they do to me! i cant imagine how scared the rabbits must be!!
> 
> i understand that foxes do need to eat, but why do they have to take our loved ones when they are so many wild ones running about


Easy dinner I suppose


----------



## xkeeleyx (Apr 3, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Easy dinner I suppose


ye true, suppose wild ones will give chase where as our loved once will probly be cornered bless them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> *Right STOP THIS NOW!!!!!!
> 
> For christs sake this was a thread for me to vent after seeing yet another horrific fox attack, I do not like them, fox lovers i understand why you love them but im a country girl ive lived with them and their destruction for my whole life and trust me they will never die out and you will never change my mind.
> 
> ...


Well said!


----------



## Gobaith (Jun 6, 2009)

How awful, im sorry to hear that 

Chloe x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

cassie01 said:


> primates, whales, dolphins and cats kill fo fun too, unfortuanatly kiling for fun happens in a lot of species that are "intelligent". Must make me completly thick me thinks. there is some scientific reports that have looked into wether these animals kill for fun or out of curiosity, after all we used to kill things just to examine them more closely. I also seem to think that foxes have a similar prey drive to cats, ie chase anything smaller then you that moves!!!


I do not agree with what you have said. Cats do not kill for fun, they are doing what comes naturally. Yes i agree they do not eat them, most of the time, but they do not do it for pure pleasure. We as their owners subside their need for killing for food but we can not take away their instinct..............

Whales do not kill for pleasure either. Most whales eat plankton and krill. How can they possibly kill those for pleasure??? They are filter through the baleen plates in the jaws!! Straight to the stomach after that.
Orca (killer) whales do kill and eat other mammals however. But they do not kill for pure pleasure. The other mammals are eaten.

All animals have a reason to kill, whether it be for food, territory, guarding young etc it all comes naturally...instinct. Humans kill for fun we are the monsters of the world!!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

crofty said:


> *Right STOP THIS NOW!!!!!!
> 
> For christs sake this was a thread for me to vent after seeing yet another horrific fox attack, I do not like them, fox lovers i understand why you love them but im a country girl ive lived with them and their destruction for my whole life and trust me they will never die out and you will never change my mind.
> 
> ...


I completely do understand that you feel that way. I have never said any different. I only posted here because people said about killing the foxes.

The way i look at it is, in Africa and India beautiful big cats are dying out for the same reason  Africa is very very close to my heart and many Lions for one are being killed for similar reasons.

I truly do feel for your sister and the very beautiful buns, as i said before. Sorry your thread was hijacked  by myself and others. I guess i don't know when to shut up!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Acacia86 said:


> I completely do understand that you feel that way. I have never said any different. I only posted here because people said about killing the foxes.
> 
> The way i look at it is, in Africa and India beautiful big cats are dying out for the same reason  Africa is very very close to my heart and many Lions for one are being killed for similar reasons.
> 
> I truly do feel for your sister and the very beautiful buns, as i said before. Sorry your thread was hijacked  by myself and others. I guess i don't know when to shut up!!


Oh I know its easy to do, just dont want a massive arguement. Im completely with you on the big cat side of things but they really are killing for food in and environment where their habitat and food source is getting smaller.

Dont worry though i doubt foxes will die out.


----------

